# ما هي طريقة صناعة الكريمة والقشطة في البوظة العربية



## mawmaw (3 يونيو 2012)

الاخوة الكرام
شاهدت مقطع لصناعة البوظة /(بكداش ) ولم افهم طريقة صناعة الكريمة والقشطة المضافة الى الحليب قبل عملية الدق
فمن يعرف طريقتها يفيدنا وله الشكر


----------

